# Current status for Linux 64bit emulation?



## hnfmr (Oct 23, 2011)

Hi,

Does anyone know the current status for Linux 64 bit emulation support in FreeBSD 9?

Thanks!


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Oct 25, 2011)

Are you asking:
1) Can you run Linux binaries on a 64bit FreeBSD system?

or

2) Can you run 64 bit Linux binaries?

The answers:

1) Yes

2) Perhaps the linuxolator supports it, I don't think so, but I'm not 100% sure.
It certainly won't run "out of the box". This would require two versions of all the libraries (32 and 64 bit), which are not installed by the linux-* ports.
For most applications, there is no real advantage other than the ability to use >4GB memory.


----------



## tankist02 (Oct 26, 2011)

I am interested to know more details about 2) - is it possible to run 64 bit Linux binaries? We do financial calculations that require a lot of memory. One the libraries we use is Linux only.


----------



## bsdlinuxs (Oct 30, 2011)

Hello, yes! Looking for the same information, any notice?


----------



## Beeblebrox (Oct 31, 2011)

@ tankist02 & bsdlinuxs:
Slightly off-topic, but may I ask which Database you are using for your data pool? AFAIK, classic "relational database" packages don't work very well (or are very slow) with time-series data, so a different DB design is required.


----------



## Beeblebrox (Nov 6, 2011)

Apparently, I may not inquire as to the DB...  Understandable; trade secret and all that . Got it!
Back in the day (mid - 90's), when I was building and trading off of neural network models, the state-of-the-art machine had a top-of-the-line pentium processor with a whopping gigantic 1G memory, while the "database" was a mega-size excell spread-sheet.


----------



## outpaddling (Dec 2, 2011)

I'd be interested in running some 64-bit-only Linux apps such as Abaqus and ANSYS, and possibly a 64-bit Matlab (although Octave has served all of our needs so far).

I'm running FreeBSD 8.2 on a few small HPC clusters, and it's been fabulous for running open source apps.  However, the inability to run 64-bit closed-source Linux apps is a show-stopper as far as using it for a large research cluster.


----------

